# Oscar doesn't like strangers !!



## Cherry (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Everyone, just a quick update Oscar our boy will be 1 on the 14th oct. he is absolutely gorgeous and has been a really good boy so far. He's a dream with my two boys ( 11 & 8 ) and particularly loves the older one ( he's always up in cals bedroom just hanging out with him ). 
We have a few issues with him and just wanted some advice please. He seems to be getting more fearful of strangers and new children and when I walk my youngest to school and any children come near him he backs off ( pulling on his lead ) and gives out a few half hearted barks. I thought I was doing my best by continuing to put him in this situation ?. When Callum had friends over recently he barked and barked at them ?. He really is just the sweetest boys with us at home. Thanks in advance 

Cherry


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

I've noticed that even though ours is quite confident, he's very watchful of certain things. If someone is walking awkwardly, he will watch the person until they are far away enough that he doesn't have to worry. I keep walking with him and ignore it so he doesn't feel the need to show too much concern. 

Check out this chart on developmental stages. Others have posted it on the board before, and it's very useful in helping understand fear stages during a dogs development. 

http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/DevelopmentalStages.html

Don't force Oscar into anything he's not comfortable with. Let him go at his own pace. If you've socialized him (and continue to), he should move past this.


----------



## Cherry (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you Watson for the advice and the link. 
We will just keep working through it with him and take it a little slower.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

You could also have your son's friends give him really good treats, something like pieces of chicken. Let him approach them on his own terms, and when he does have them give the sit command and treat. Should help Oscar associate kids with good things.


----------

